
Bill Maher on the perils of political correctness - Jun8
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/09/30/magazine/bill-maher-interview.html
======
Jun8
Serendipity, after this morning's discussion on HN about the debacle at Stack
Exchange
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113344)):

"...80 percent of Americans think this politically correct BS has gone too
far. But the people on Twitter are the people who control the media a lot."

"If people don’t care about the Twitter conversation, why bother railing
against it? Because the Twitter-mob mentality has an effect on the rest of the
world."

